# Migration PC vers Mac



## Phony974 (2 Août 2020)

j'ai télécharger l'assistant migration pc vers mac mais l'installation ne se fait pas


----------



## RubenF (2 Août 2020)

Hello, est-ce que tu es sur d'avoir pris le logiciel dans la bonne architecture et dans le bon OS ? 

N'ayant jamais fait de migration, je ne peux pas trop t'aiguiller, en revanche vérifie déjà ces premiers éléments nous pourrons ensuite avancer.


----------



## Phony974 (2 Août 2020)

RubenF a dit:


> Hello, est-ce que tu es sur d'avoir pris le logiciel dans la bonne architecture et dans le bon OS ?
> 
> N'ayant jamais fait de migration, je ne peux pas trop t'aiguiller, en revanche vérifie déjà ces premiers éléments nous pourrons ensuite avancer.


Oui j’ai téléchargé le bon assistant de migration mais quand je lance l’exécution, la fenêtre d’installation s’ouvre et dit que l’installation est en cours mais ça se bloque


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (2 Août 2020)

La documentation pour faire cette migration :




__





						Transfert de données d’un PC Windows vers un Mac
					

Utilisez l’Assistant migration pour transférer vos contacts, calendriers, comptes de messagerie et autres depuis votre PC vers les emplacements appropriés sur votre Mac.



					support.apple.com
				




Peux-tu nous dire sur quelle partie c'est bloqué ?


----------

